# Pacific shores resort (Vancouver Island)



## ajmace (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an RCI exchange next August.

My reservation is a '2 bedroom' with privacy  7/6.

I can remember some discussion on here about which blocks to avoid.

Can anyone supply a site plan and/ or advice about which units to request?

Many thanks for your anticipated kind assistance.


----------



## Victoria (Oct 16, 2008)

Units at Pacific Shores are usually pre-assigned.  I cannot think of any two bedroom unit that should be avoided.  The 700 block is a newer, but smaller unit - about 1200 sq. feet.  The other units are older, but larger, and may have a better view.  The 500 and 600 units are about 1400 square feet. as are most of the 300 & 400 blocks.  The 200 block is the newest, but does not have the atmosphere of the older ones.  It is the small lock off side that should be avoided - it is just too small as a single unit to stay, but is just fine as part of a two bedroom.  The RCI guide that I was speaking with phoned Pacific Shores and got the assigned unit for me.  If you get more info - or a unit code, I might be able to help you further.


----------



## glenn1000 (Oct 16, 2008)

I believe the 7/6 configuration is only in the 700 building. That's the tower building in the middle. As stated above, it's newer and slightly smaller. Higher floors should have a nice view but many people like being at ground level too. The units are well built and there is not much noise between units so it's not like top floor is better. I think we've stayed in every section and we have yet to find any bad units at Pacific Shores.


----------



## eal (Oct 16, 2008)

I own at Pacific Shores and all of the 2-bedroom units are very nice.  A friend of mine stayed in the new 200 building and complained about noise from neighbours.  The resort is beautiful and you will have a great time at that time of year - lucky you!


----------



## asp (Oct 18, 2008)

The 600 block is 7/6 as well.


----------

